# Help! my permit is over booked! WW aug 1st



## River Finger (Jun 3, 2014)

Weswater August 1st,

I over booked my permit and need more room! I'm a moron and now I have to tell my friends that I don't know how to count! Ive been trying to increase my group size online but there's no more room that day for me to add more people. Now I'm just hoping and waiting for the usual posers in my group to bail at the last second like they always do so everything can work out, but just my luck even those jerks are dead set on going. Even just one single spot would be helpful but a couple would be ideal.

I know it's a long shot, but does anyone else have a permit that day and has some extra spots they would be willing to drop so I can pick them up? (assuming once they are dropped online I would then be available to pick them up). I can reimburse you for the permit fee and maybe even a little extra to sweeten the deal. Rec.gov wont give you a refund for those open spots on your permit but I can!

If anyone can help with my dilemma please PM me so we can work something out.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Be honest sooner than later.

"Hey, due to more commitments than expected and my inability to count, I've got more people wanting to come on the trip than I have spots.
Everyone is currently a "maybe" and I will go through my texts and emails to confirm who said 'Yes, for sure' first, and fill spots from first to last.
Sorry and stay tuned.."


----------



## cain (Dec 28, 2011)

The max group size for a westwater permit is 25. They don't go by total people for all trips each day like some rivers.


----------



## River Finger (Jun 3, 2014)

cain said:


> The max group size for a westwater permit is 25. They don't go by total people for all trips each day like some rivers.



Perhaps it used to be that way, and now that I think about it I never had a problem increasing my group size back in the old call in days. Now it clearly says on the web page Five private permits or 75 people a day, whichever comes first, Maximum permit group size is 25.









Westwater Canyon River Permits, Westwater Canyon River - Recreation.gov


Explore Westwater Canyon River Permits in Westwater Canyon River, Utah with Recreation.gov. Welcome to the Westwater Canyon section of the Colorado River, one of the premier whitewater trips in the west. This 17 mile stretch of river includes 11 named




www.recreation.gov





it says it tawords the middle of the page under
*"How Does the Quota Work for this Permit?"*


----------



## FloatNM (Jul 7, 2020)

Kick out the "usual posers" and let the bona-fides join you. You can always say you heard from them last, they won't know.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

FloatNM said:


> Kick out the "usual posers" and let the bona-fides join you. You can always say you heard from them last, they won't know.


^^^
This.

It's YOUR permit. Who do YOU want to have with you for 5 days?


----------



## cain (Dec 28, 2011)

Westwater is a one night trip max in the canyon. Unless you are continuing down the Moad daily.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Sorry, I'm unfamiliar with the area..but still, who would the OP want on their trip?


----------



## cain (Dec 28, 2011)

Wasn't trying to bust your balls MT4Runner. Just didn't want the trip to head there thinking the could do a 5 day trip to find out they couldn't. Trying to be helpful. I agree totally the usual poser's should be last to be invited of first be be dropped.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

No offense taken, thanks for the correction cain!
Cheers!🍻


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Haha I did this on my stupid smith permit! Cost me one not so good friend and 2 acquaintances. And the trip was boring. My wifes still pissed about it! I got laid once in awhile before I couldn't count. I love westwater can I come?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Haha I did this on my stupid smith permit! Cost me one not so good friend and 2 acquaintances. And the trip was boring.


Not enough whitewater, or still took the wrong crew?



> My wifes still pissed about it! I got laid once in awhile before I couldn't count.


Was it her friends you nixed from the go list?

I took my wifey on a Main trip with 3.5 days of rain. At least it was sunny the days we rigged and took out.
and a hot tent with a wood stove does wonders for her libido.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Ha! Yeah her friend and husband got "uninvited " . Yeah I learned about " group dynamics " turns out I still like being a kid. It is a beautiful river though and a first world problem to be bothered eating and drinking for 5 days!! It would be perfect if you through in 20-30 class 2/3 rapids with maybe 2 or 3 scary ones!


----------



## River Finger (Jun 3, 2014)

I was able to increse my group size this morning! Thank you to who ever canceled!!! Now its time to pray for rain so we all don't get stuck on skull rock!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

River Finger said:


> Now its time to pray for rain so we all don't get stuck on skull rock!


It's gonna take a lot more rain than you think for that. Like the summer of '83 when it was drizzling every morning and all day long in the mountains.


----------



## Flaco (Nov 18, 2014)

Andy H. said:


> It's gonna take a lot more rain than you think for that. Like the summer of '83 when it was drizzling every morning and all day long in the mountains.


That was an epic summer to be a 13 year old at Colorado River Ranch for boys. So many boats flipping.


----------

